# Margate Fri 1st Dec



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I should be there by about 0600ish and fishing a few hours in the morning, providing the forecast stays favourable. 
Any takers? Andybear (who I have yet to meet)?
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry, Jake,

I have got the day of work (as in job), but have too much other work (as in around the house) which I have been putting off ever since I got my kayak.
That really is a major bummer, cos I still want to test out my wet mounted transducer, that didnt get tested last time when the infamous cart.....car.....car....car....carked it.... I got a speech impediment typing :shock: WTF..

Good luck, and I hope there are still some resident humungous snappertunaroids around, waiting to impale themselves on 5"jerk shads.

Cheers Andybear :lol:
PS
Something for the December comp perhaps


----------

